# Planning for V11



## ram00 (Jun 5, 2016)

About V11 release

If around July 1 I install the then current snapshot, will I have to do a full reinstall when the official V11 release is announced? In other words, will an upgrade option be offered?

If it is offered, would you recommend a full install anyway?

I am new to FreeBSD.

  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jun 6, 2016)

ram00 said:


> I am new to FreeBSD.



Either install 10.3 and get some learning and experience under your belt, or wait for 11.0-RELEASE to come out. There are several significant changes coming with 11.0, and while there's a lot of talk about these features on the mailing lists, and experienced users will be able to figure out the basics themselves, documentation on them still hasn't been completely codified and released (and at least one of them can't actually be used by normal users on FreeBSD 11 in its current state anyway). I could make a strong argument for why you might not want to make your first experience with FreeBSD the one you've asked about, but if you installed 10.3---which will be actively supported until December 2017---and learned how to configure, maintain, and upgrade the system, how to manage applications, how FreeBSD development branches work, and learn about the changes FreeBSD 11.0 brings, you'd see for yourself why it would probably be a bad idea. 

tl;dr: Until FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE comes out, FreeBSD 11 will be considered the bleeding edge of development, intended only for advanced/experienced users who can solve their own problems. It is not supported on these forums or on any of the mailing lists other than freebsd-current@freebsd.org


----------



## protocelt (Jun 6, 2016)

ANOKNUSA is correct, the CURRENT branch of FreeBSD is not supported on the forums at all: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.

Having said that, if you install the CURRENT branch to test by either upgrading from the 10 branch from sources using SVN or install from an available CURRENT snapshot ISO, you can only upgrade from sources going forward. You won't be able to use freebsd-update(8) to update the base system as it only works with supported -RELEASE versions.

If you want to test 11-CURRENT, there is nothing wrong with giving it a try with the understanding you are on your own for support. If you want a stable system with the option of binary upgrades a la freebsd-update(8), then I would wait for 11.0-RELEASE to be released in a few months time.


----------

